

Hacker News php script - mayk

I could not find. Please help me.
======
TeMPOraL
HackerNews is written in Lisp, not PHP. :).

~~~
mayk
php similar ?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Not exactly. But really worth to learn and will help you program in PHP better
:).

------
tobylane
Basically you want the source to the site? I somewhat mockingly say good luck,
but I would like it as well.

~~~
kgtm
How about <https://github.com/nex3/arc> then?

~~~
mayk
not php... but thanks. ;)

